# electric start on 42010



## joea (Feb 7, 2015)

No longer engaging. Just seems to "clash". What seems to happen is the pinion will not engage with the ring gear on the flywheel. I know the "bendix" is free to move and even tried another motor I have. 



They are aftermarket starters but have used them before. The thing runs fine if I use the pull starter, so I doubt the flywheel has any issues.

I was going to drill a hole in the flywheel shroud and stick one of those cheap borescope cameras in there in hopes of seeing something useful.

Before that, figured I would ask here for tips.


----------



## PaulMys (Jan 23, 2019)

Almost sounds as if the starter needs to be shimmed if the bendix is free but not engaging. (Providing the aftermarket starter's gear will actually mesh with the OE flywheel). 



A misalignment of only a millimeter or two will cause it to just clack (or clash as you say) into the flywheel and not engage properly.


----------



## joea (Feb 7, 2015)

PaulMys said:


> Almost sounds as if the starter needs to be shimmed if the bendix is free but not engaging. (Providing the aftermarket starter's gear will actually mesh with the OE flywheel).
> 
> 
> 
> A misalignment of only a millimeter or two will cause it to just clack (or clash as you say) into the flywheel and not engage properly.


This is what I am thinking. That's why I was thinking of making a hole and using a boroscope, rather than guess at which way to shim it.


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

On some starters the bendix pinion gear may be nylon or plastic, so it could just be the gear. Very easy fix.


----------



## joea (Feb 7, 2015)

PaulMys said:


> Almost sounds as if the starter needs to be shimmed if the bendix is free but not engaging. (Providing the aftermarket starter's gear will actually mesh with the OE flywheel).
> 
> 
> 
> A misalignment of only a millimeter or two will cause it to just clack (or clash as you say) into the flywheel and not engage properly.



I took off enough stuff to move the engine shroud and see what is happening. When it does not engage, the pinon is "skating" on the "peak" of the flywheel teeth. There is enough play in the starter pinion drive to allow that to happen.


If I move it outward, straight as I can by hand, it will mesh, but can slip out. Looking at they flywheel teeth, I can see they are not "sharp" or as well defined as some pictures I have seen. Wondering if it is just the flywheel teeth have been worn down too far to keep it engaged?


I don't find any specs on what the depth should be and spending on another flywheel seems chancy. As well as expensive. The ones offered used for this model engine are $70 or more.


----------

